# Free for a limited time: Solange Classic All-Season Tunic - Knit



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

This tunic is the easiest you will ever knit. And its very basic stranded colorwork, for a denser, but oh-so-drapey fabric. This EZ-PZ design is absolutely versatile; the sleeves can be knit any length, ¼, ½, ¾ or full-length. The body is knit in one rectangular piece, and you the knitter can determine the width and length. As far as the design goes, that is also up to you. The chart included gives general guidelines, but you switch up the colorsor notat will. Choose any colorways you want, too. This is your invention, and I bet it will be your go-to tunic for all seasons!

Pattern is here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/solange-classic-all-season-tunic
Use coupon code tunic at checkout and get pattern for free.


----------



## Millierhan (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you. It's lovely


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

You're welcome...Love your puppy!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern I have printed it out and hope to make it sometime soon.


----------



## V.Carol (Dec 2, 2013)

Love this and the fact it is so versatile, thank you for sharing your design talents.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my! That's just beautiful!

ETA: don't forget to put "knit" or "crochet" in your title :thumbup:


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

My pleasure, V. Carol. Thank YOU!


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

that is really attractivexx


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

What is the coupon code?


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. You have some beautiful fair isle pieces in your Ravelry store; I love fair isle. This looks to be great piece to knit, no complicated pattern stitches, but lovely colorwork to keep the knitter interested. :thumbup:


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

lildeb2 said:


> What is the coupon code?


tunic


----------



## Cindy in AK (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

lildeb2 said:


> What is the coupon code?


tunic

Thx for this pattern.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Deborah Tomasello said:


> tunic


  LOL I feel dumb


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> It says knit in the title.


That's because I added it. :thumbup:


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I love your sweater. Just beautiful.
Carmeen


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is great... thank you.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

You're quite welcome1


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

My pleasure!


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you, looking forward to starting this


----------



## SaxMarloes84 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for your lovely pattern. Sure to be the basis of many tops. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely! Generous of you!


----------



## MarisW (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks, Deborah. I downloaded to add to my ever-expanding stash of patterns.
Dian


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the beautiful pattern Deborah. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Deborah Tomasello said:


> This tunic is the easiest you will ever knit. And its very basic stranded colorwork, for a denser, but oh-so-drapey fabric. This EZ-PZ design is absolutely versatile; the sleeves can be knit any length, ¼, ½, ¾ or full-length. The body is knit in one rectangular piece, and you the knitter can determine the width and length. As far as the design goes, that is also up to you. The chart included gives general guidelines, but you switch up the colorsor notat will. Choose any colorways you want, too. This is your invention, and I bet it will be your go-to tunic for all seas
> 
> Pattern is here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/solange-classic-all-season-tunic
> Use coupon code tunic at checkout and get pattern for free.


Thanks for the free pattern


----------



## knitican (Sep 23, 2012)

what a score for me !! thank you !! :thumbup:


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

You're welcome. I think you'll find this fun to knit...


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

Thank you. Thank you. This is a saver. Now to find just the right yarn in my stash

I like it that you can make it with most any size needles and any size yarn so long as you figure out your gauge to begin with. ( But I like it the way you've shown!)


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

It is totally versatile...any size can be easily knitted.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

This tunic is lovely...thank you for generously offering this pattern free!


----------



## saxen (Jun 1, 2013)

Gorgeous,thank you.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for offering this. Lovely AND free-can't beat that!


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Thank you. My mom would love the colors you used.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Your tunic is beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing it with us!


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you! I downloaded the pattern. Will have to make adjustments for a larger size,but don't see a problem,etc.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

easy to adjust...feel free to ask questions, if you have any.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you, I love that it is so versatile


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you, I was looking for a new project, and now I have it.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you, that is beautiful!


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you. This looks like the perfect pattern for my first try at a sweater. Also....silly me.....I just realized you are the designer. How generous of you to share for free! Many Thanks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kanona (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you! I downloaded and now have my summer project lined up. I appreciate your generosity!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It is lovely and your generosity is much appreciated.
Ellie


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great looking top, looks fabulous on.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes. When you knit one and put it on, you'lll look like her! (That's Katie, my neighbor's daughter.)


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern...


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

You are all quite welcome!


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

So cool I have some silk/super wash sock yarn just waiting for this pattern.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you. I have the yarn to do this one!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you so very much for this beautiful pattern. I can't wait to get started on one!! The simplicity makes it very versatile in that you can dress it up or down and still look perfect! Many thanks for your generosity, it is truly appreciated! =)


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Love, love, love this tunic, Deborah! Thank you so much for sharing your design talents!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thant you for sharing!! Now to LYS Knit! to get yarn!!


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Yay! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Deborah for sharing your pattern. Indeed, using different yarns this could be all season.


----------

